# Rangers sign Gagne



## Jason (Dec 13, 2006)

http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/...ontent_id=1759808&vkey=hotstove2006&fext=.jsp

FUCK! Why didn't the redsox sign him?  We need a fucking closer..


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2006)

They're taking a chance with him.
His arm might never be the same again (like most of the pitchers, especially closers, that got an operation to an arm).
But if that arm is back the way it was in the Cy Young year... The Rangers got themselves one of the best.

One of my good friend played a lot in the minors with Gagné.
It's so rare someone from here makes it in Major league baseball (hockey country!). 
But now, there is also Russel Martin, L.A. Dodgers catcher.
I think he's doin' good, is he? Not much of a baseball fan... (since the Expo's left Montreal).


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

Shit, we need some damn starting pitching instead of Gagne. I hope Adam Eaton can pan out after being hurt last year.


----------



## Drew (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm with RG7420, just on the other side of the coin. Papelbon is damn near unhittable on a good night, and respectable enough even on a bad one. We need a good starting rotation way more than a second closer.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm with RG7420, just on the other side of the coin. Papelbon is damn near unhittable on a good night, and respectable enough even on a bad one. We need a good starting rotation way more than a second closer.




We don't have a 1 closer, Papelbon is going back into the rotation.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

For the record, I'm a Texas Rangers fan but I fucking hate the Yankees.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> For the record, I'm a Texas Rangers fan but I fucking hate the Yankees.



  looks like the rangers mean business like many othe teams do..


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagne hasnt played for 2 years basically. The last thing the Red Sox need is another dead arm in the bullpen (Foulke, Timlin, etc). Closers can be a bit overrated, we'll find one sooner or later. How has Mariano Rivera helped the Yankees the last years? Starting pitching wins in the playoffs.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

.jason. said:


> looks like the rangers mean business like many othe teams do..



Yeah. Doesn't mean shit. Our choices just haven't really worked for us lately. We won 3 AL West titles in the 90s. That's it.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 13, 2006)

What an ass. He kept claiming that he'd give the Dodgers a hometown discount and yet the contract he signs with Texas isn't a whole lot different assuming he plays all year. He took the biggest guaranteed contract, maybe he isn't so sure he's all the way back either.


----------

